# [OT] Sie sind unter uns

## zouk

Seitdem ich vor exakt einer Stunde einen Link auf meine Domain gepostet habe, hab ich mal neugieriger Weise die Logs mir angeschaut  :Wink:  Und da fiel mir doch tatsächlich auf, das von sechs Besuchern zwei mit dem IE unterwegs waren  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)"
> 
> "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0)"

 *hehe*

gruß,

zouk, der selber öfters unter XP aber mit Firefox hier ist.

----------

## Gekko

toll   :Rolling Eyes: 

sorry, das musste jetzt mal sein......

Manche Leute gehen arbeiten, und ich z.B. arbeite in der Firma hauptsaechlich mit Software die halt leider nur auf Macs oder unter Windows laeuft, weils halt leider in meiner Branche nix fuern Tux gibt.

----------

## Marlo

Nun ja, wers glaubt?

Im Konqueror kannste die Browserkennung ändern und wer mit Squid unterwegs ist, fake`t sowieso:

```
#  TAG: header_replace

#       Usage:   header_replace header_name message

#       Example: header_replace User-Agent Nutscrape/1.0 (CP/M; 8-bit)

#

#       This option allows you to change the contents of headers

#       denied with header_access above, by replacing them with

#       some fixed string. This replaces the old fake_user_agent

#       option.

#

#       By default, headers are removed if denied.

#

#Default:

# none

header_replace User-Agent MSIE  6.0; Windows NT 5.0

```

Sind sie also wirklich unter uns? Und wenn, dann um den Umstieg vorzubereiten, gelle.  :Razz: 

----------

## zouk

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Im Konqueror kannste die Browserkennung ändern

 Nicht nur dort. AFAIK geht das mit nahezu jedem Browser.

 *Quote:*   

> und wer mit Squid unterwegs ist, fake`t sowieso

 _Das_ wiederum wusste ich nicht.

zouk

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Ich muss mich auch outen...

Hab auf meinem Laptop zwar Gentoo und WinXP drauf, benutze aber wegen Problemen mit der Grafikkarte nur WinXP (GeForce FX5600go und X11 -> Bild flackert nicht reproduzierbar). Ist ne absolute Katastrophe für mich, aber ich habe das ganze (?) Internet schon nach einer Lösung durchsucht, aber nix gefunden. Im NVidia-Forum gibt's wohl den ein oder anderen Thread darüber, aber keine Lösung.

Sorry, ich musste einfach mal meinen Frust bei euch loswerden, ich gehe jetzt wieder zu meinem Gentoo-Rechner im einsamen Arbeitszimmer   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dakra

Ich oute mich auch, auf der Arbeit surf ich halt mit IE.

Ich könnte mich ja an die Linux Server setzen und lynx benutzen  :Wink: 

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Sas

Der sinnvollste Thread seit langem   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Marlo

 *zouk wrote:*   

>  *Marlboro wrote:*   Im Konqueror kannste die Browserkennung ändern Nicht nur dort. AFAIK geht das mit nahezu jedem Browser.
> 
> 

 

Dann gib mir bitte einen Tipp zu Firefox, wo es einzustellen geht Danke!

----------

## Ragin

Manchmal muss man sogar einen IE haben oder der Seite zumindest vorgaukeln, dass man einer ist.

Eine Freundin von mir wollte mal auf Weightwatchers.de gehen und konnte die Seite nicht anzeigen. Wir haben dann den Konqueror sich als IE ausgeben lassen und siehe da, schon ging es.

Die Browserstatistiken haben im Endeffekt keine Aussage.

----------

## Sas

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  *zouk wrote:*    *Marlboro wrote:*   Im Konqueror kannste die Browserkennung ändern Nicht nur dort. AFAIK geht das mit nahezu jedem Browser.
> 
>  
> 
> Dann gib mir bitte einen Tipp zu Firefox, wo es einzustellen geht Danke!

 Ich glaub der kanns nicht. Bei Opera gehts, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Warum wollt ihr das eigentlich? (Mal abgesehen von nervigen Browserweichen auf Seiten von 1998 - jedenfalls technisch.)

----------

## Marlo

 *Sas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum wollt ihr das eigentlich? (Mal abgesehen von nervigen Browserweichen auf Seiten von 1998 - jedenfalls technisch.)

 

Genau das ist die Begründung, wobei nicht nur die "alten" Sites besser gehen sondern auch die voll auf IE optimierten. Mein Provider hat z.B. so ne blöde Site, zum k*****.

----------

## krst

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  *zouk wrote:*    *Marlboro wrote:*   Im Konqueror kannste die Browserkennung ändern Nicht nur dort. AFAIK geht das mit nahezu jedem Browser.
> 
>  
> 
> Dann gib mir bitte einen Tipp zu Firefox, wo es einzustellen geht Danke!

 

Nennt sich "User Agent Switcher", such mal auf der Plugin-Seite, dort gibt's den. Für Mozilla gibt's den selben. 

Alle Browser können das natürlich nicht. Der einzige der mir sonst noch einfallen würde, wäre Galeon. Soweit ich mich erinnere stellt man das irgendwie per gconf ein.

----------

## Sas

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   
> 
> Warum wollt ihr das eigentlich? (Mal abgesehen von nervigen Browserweichen auf Seiten von 1998 - jedenfalls technisch.) 
> 
> Genau das ist die Begründung, wobei nicht nur die "alten" Sites besser gehen sondern auch die voll auf IE optimierten. Mein Provider hat z.B. so ne blöde Site, zum k*****.

 So Seiten guck ich mir dann eben nicht an. Dass das ausgerechnet bei deinem Provider der Fall ist, ist natürlich ne dumme Sache  :Sad: 

----------

## Marlo

 *krst wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nennt sich "User Agent Switcher", such mal auf der Plugin-Seite, dort gibt's den. Für Mozilla gibt's den selben. 
> 
> 

 

Jo danke, habe ich gefunden und dabei gemerkt, dass man das auch händisch über about:config machen kann.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## ian!

Sich seinen Browser als IE ausgeben zu lassen trägt aber nicht unbedingt zur besseren Unterstützung anderer Browser bei. Das nur mal als Gedanke.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ragin

Das mag sein, aber bevor ich gar nix sehe stelle ich ihn lieber um. Zudem können die Browser das ja, was eher von deren Qualität zeugt.

----------

## ian!

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Das mag sein, aber bevor ich gar nix sehe stelle ich ihn lieber um. Zudem können die Browser das ja, was eher von deren Qualität zeugt.

 

Ich wüsste atm keine Seite die auf den IE besteht (ok.. musicvideos.com). Ansonsten würde ich dann aber die Browserkennung nur für diese eine Seite umstellen. Andere Seiten sollten schon sehen, dass es da noch was anderes als nur den IE gibt. Die Opera Kennung.. also da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Marlo

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Sich seinen Browser als IE ausgeben zu lassen trägt aber nicht unbedingt zur besseren Unterstützung anderer Browser bei. Das nur mal als Gedanke. 

 

Das ist richtig und von daher nur zu unterstreichen!

Jedoch was macht man, wenn man mal eben schnell eine Überweisung loswerden will und die d**** Bank mit dem Hinweis auf IE Njet sagt. Browserkennung ändern ist von daher gesehen auch unter deinem Gesichtspunkt sicher zu tollerieren. Oder?

Gruß

Ma

----------

## ian!

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Jedoch was macht man, wenn man mal eben schnell eine Überweisung loswerden will und die d**** Bank mit dem Hinweis auf IE Njet sagt. Browserkennung ändern ist von daher gesehen auch unter deinem Gesichtspunkt sicher zu tollerieren. Oder?

 

Sicherlich.

Aber im gleichen Zuge sollte man mal die Bank kontaktieren und freundlich nachfragen, ob da nicht was ganz derbe falsch läuft. Unternehmen, die ihre Seiten so designen, bekommen von mir keinen Cent. Nicht weil ich etwas gegen IE oder Microsoft hätte, sondern aus dem Grund, daß dann meisst technische "Schweinereien" gemacht werden, die nicht nach Standard implementiert sind, oder weil irgendein ActiveX-Element ausgeführt werden soll. - Und das geht auch ohne (diesem Kram) sehr gut wie andere Seiten vorbildlich zeigen.

----------

## Ragin

Wie gesagt, Weightwatchers war auch so eine Seite.

Und es gibt da garntiert noch genug.

Einmal nen Unfähigen Programmierer dran gehabt und tschüss.

Bei Banken gabs ja mal einen Test von der Linux User soweit ich weiss. Nachdem da einige Banken schlecht abgeschnitten haben, haben die tatsächlich ihre Seite angepasst.

Aber das kann man halt nicht erwarten, nur weil es bei einer Person (die sich meldet) nicht klappt, dass die den ganzen Auftritt anpassen.

----------

## ian!

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Aber das kann man halt nicht erwarten, nur weil es bei einer Person (die sich meldet) nicht klappt, dass die den ganzen Auftritt anpassen.

 

Richtig. Aber: "Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein".

----------

## Ragin

Hmm...Zitatekampf?

Mann kann nicht alles haben.  :Smile: 

Spass beiseite.

Die meisten werden die Seite einfach kommentarlos meiden. Somit fallen nie Mißstände auf. Wenns bei einem nicht geht "Der ist zu doof" bei 10 "Haben die alle grad ein Problem", bei 100 "die spinnen doch mit ihrem Frickelsystem" usw.

Bis dann mal 1000 zusammen gekommen sind, das es reicht dauert es ein wenig.

Die meisten Firmen lassen Linux auch absichtlich weg, weil sie sich scheuen es zu installieren "Kennt sich ja keiner mit aus" und arbeiten weiter auf dem IE "Der ist super und gleich mit dabei...".

Es werden von daher noch einige Jahre ins Land ziehen bis das alles mal richtig kompatibel ist.

----------

## ian!

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Die meisten werden die Seite einfach kommentarlos meiden. Somit fallen nie Mißstände auf. Wenns bei einem nicht geht "Der ist zu doof" bei 10 "Haben die alle grad ein Problem", bei 100 "die spinnen doch mit ihrem Frickelsystem" usw.
> 
> Bis dann mal 1000 zusammen gekommen sind, das es reicht dauert es ein wenig.

 

Klar. Aber das wichtige daran ist, daß die Leute sowas überhaupt reporten. - Niemand testet so gut und ausgiebig wie der Endanwender..

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Die meisten Firmen lassen Linux auch absichtlich weg, weil sie sich scheuen es zu installieren "Kennt sich ja keiner mit aus" und arbeiten weiter auf dem IE "Der ist super und gleich mit dabei...".
> 
> Es werden von daher noch einige Jahre ins Land ziehen bis das alles mal richtig kompatibel ist.

 

Sicherlich. Aber wenn ich mir die letzten 2-3 Jahre so anschaue, sind wir doch schon seehr weit gekommen.

Gerade jetzt sollte gezeigt werden, daß GNU/Linux mehr als nur ein Hype ist und immer weiter und stärker wächst. Und das tut es bei leibe wirklich.

Schauen wir dann in weiteren 2-3 Jahren nochmal..

----------

## Marlo

Der Diskussion kann ich mich nur vollinhaltlich anschließen. Ohne wenn und aber. Der Schlußsatz hierzu wurde schon formuliert:

 *ian! wrote:*   

> ....Schauen wir dann in weiteren 2-3 Jahren nochmal..

 

Aber bis dahin nutzen wir die tollen technischen Möglichkeiten   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

